# Silverleaf's Fox River Resort



## irisheaven (Feb 16, 2006)

I was wonderinf if I could get some feedback from people who own at this resort. We live about 40 minutes away. 

We're thinking about purchasing there, and wanted to get a little bit of insight back. We're looking at week 14 (white) and week 52 (red), as a diamond member.

Thanks, 
Sarah


----------



## marion10 (Feb 16, 2006)

The only reason I can think of buying there is if you would use it for day use and possibly if you can get their  Endless Escape bonus time. Maintenance fees are very high- I would not buy a week 14 at all. You can always get a bonus vacation there for about $249 a week at that time. I have been there and it's an OK resort- but I can always pull it with a very low cost South Africa week. Also, check carefully if you are planning on day use- I think you still have to make reservations. Week 52 even though red would not have much trading power I think.


----------



## Leturno (Feb 17, 2006)

marion10 said:
			
		

> The only reason I can think of buying there is if you would use it for day use and possibly if you can get their  Endless Escape bonus time. Maintenance fees are very high- I would not buy a week 14 at all. You can always get a bonus vacation there for about $249 a week at that time. I have been there and it's an OK resort- but I can always pull it with a very low cost South Africa week. Also, check carefully if you are planning on day use- I think you still have to make reservations. Week 52 even though red would not have much trading power I think.



I just replied to Sarah in private but I wanted to address some of the points Marion has made. 

Endless Escapes is no longer available via resale. The current bonus time program is not a bad deal so it still is a nice compliment. 

MF are high but bonus time and day use off set that. Sarah lives about 30 miles from Fox River so it will be a great asset for weekends and days when you want to get out of the house. 

I agree with Marion, week 14 is a throw away. There might be a reason to buy it IF diamond club comes with these two deeds but I am not sure Diamond club transfers in resale. Diamond club might give you 3 weeks out to request bonus time instead of two weeks out. I don't know if that will be worth $720 dollars a year to you? Currently RCI had Extra Vacation weeks for April for between $318 and $384 per week.

I own two Silverleaf deeds but not for any Diamond club reason. We like taking groups out there to swim, fish and golf. You can have 10 guests per deed so having two deeds we can have up to 20 guests. This is not written in stone. The resort can limit your number of guests.

Do not and let me repeat that "DO NOT" buy Fox River to trade, it is an easy trade to get in so I can't imagine the trades you get with a Fox River deposit and with MF over $700 per week it would be better to just rent where you want to go then deal with the frustration of exchanging.

I love Fox River resort and if you live in Shorewood, Morris, Channahon, Plainfield, Oswego, or Naperville it is a great thing to have for your family because of the indoor pool and all the amenities. 

Scott


----------



## irisheaven (Feb 17, 2006)

Scott,

Just wanted to let you know that I did not get your PM.........

Thanks, 
Sarah


----------



## Tom52 (Feb 18, 2006)

*These sell cheaply on eBay*

Right now there is a 2 bed, 2 bath week 23 at Silverleaf Fox Valley with a buy it now price of $75.  I have seen many on eBay with opening bid of $99 that never receive a bid.  I agree the maintenance fees are really high.  The week 23 states the maintenance fees are $719.52.  

I see no advantage to purchasing unless you can justify the maintenance fees by the day use benefits.


----------



## Jimster (Feb 18, 2006)

*Silverleaf*

I am a former owner at Fox River and I do not have much regard for Silverleaf as an organization. That being said.  Are we talking resale here?  If you are talking buying from the developer, forget it.  All the Silverleaf properties are massively overpriced.  I saw this same resort on EBay for .02 cents.  This wasn't a bid- it was a "Buy it now".


----------



## Leturno (Feb 18, 2006)

Tom52 said:
			
		

> Right now there is a 2 bed, 2 bath week 23 at Silverleaf Fox Valley with a buy it now price of $75.  I have seen many on eBay with opening bid of $99 that never receive a bid.  I agree the maintenance fees are really high.  The week 23 states the maintenance fees are $719.52.
> 
> I see no advantage to purchasing unless you can justify the maintenance fees by the day use benefits.



Tom,

I see you are a neighbor. Like you, Sarah and I live near to Fox River, so the day use priveledges and the bonus time can go a long way to justifying the MF. Then if you are a camper, add free camping to the mix.

That week 23 is very tempting at $75, if your kids are out of school that week. 

If you haven't been to the resort, they have a fun 5 hole executive course that you can play for free. They have an indoor pool that is open darn near year round (except for maintenance). The miniture golf course is one of the best free miniture golf courses I have ever seen. Jellystone park in Millbrook charges $5 per person to golf one round on their mini-golf course. Jellystone's minigolf course is astroturf and landscape timbers laid out in a parking lot. Fox Rivers minigolf is a themed mini golf course with water features and some challenging holes. And did I say it is free? It makes a nice sunday trip when you come out of church and you don't want to go home and watch the kids play video games or watch TV all day. 

Bonus time is a perk of Silverleaf ownership. The current program is free nights during the week and $39.95  per night for Thursday, Friday or Saturday, which is not bad for a two bedroom condo.

Fox River makes a good base for exploring the State Parks along the Illinois River area. If you go to Starved Rock this time of year you can see the Bald Eagles that nest on the Island near the dam right there near Starved Rock. There are also several other state parks. My families favorite has always been Matheison (sp) which is just south past Starved Rock. It is a natural sand stone gorge with waterfalls and some cave like features. You would never know something like that is in Illinois.

I agree with Jim, do not buy the resort to trade; the MF are too high and from what he said and what I can deduce it is not a strong trader. But if you would like a place to go play with your family it can be a great place to own especially if you live local to it like in Naperville, Oswego, Plainfield, Shorewood or Channahon.

Scott
Plainfield, IL


----------



## Leturno (Feb 18, 2006)

irisheaven said:
			
		

> Scott,
> 
> Just wanted to let you know that I did not get your PM.........
> 
> ...



Sarah, 

I re-responded. I hope you got it. It was a shame, I had saved my draft to you all day trying to decide if I should post it on the silverleaf owners yahoo group or something to save it. About 15 minutes after I deleted it you responded saying you did not recieve my response. Oh well. 

Scott


----------



## Jimster (Feb 18, 2006)

*Fox River*

I live within 50 miles of Fox River as well and I have used it for bonus time and weekend use.  I'm not sure that justifies the MF but that's each individual's call.  I would not count on the bonus time.  There have been substantial changes in this since its inception.  It used to be FREE bonus time for up to 6 days and then you had to wait a day to get it again.  Since then (and a class action suit) it has changed.  With each change Silverleaf has chipped away at the benefit.  Likewise, Silverleaf is famous for adding levels on top of owners to minimize their advantages.  It used to be that everyone could have bonus time.  Then they divided their resorts in to club destination and another type.  Then they added Presidential units which get a prefered shot at bonus time. Then they added their Diamond status.  I am waiting for them to add something like "Super Duper Diamond Presidential Status" that says they can request bonus time for themselves, their friends, neighbors and homeless people for a period of 365 days in advance.  If there is a dollar to be made, Silverleaf will go for it.


----------



## Hophop4 (Feb 18, 2006)

*"Super Duper Diamond Presidential Status"*



			
				Jimster said:
			
		

> I am waiting for them to add something like "Super Duper Diamond Presidential Status" that says they can request bonus time for themselves, their friends, neighbors and homeless people for a period of 365 days in advance.  If there is a dollar to be made, Silverleaf will go for it.




That's a good one Jimster.  Watch out you might give them some ideas!


----------



## Leturno (Feb 19, 2006)

Hophop4 said:
			
		

> That's a good one Jimster.  Watch out you might give them some ideas!



Actually I thought I heard a rumor to that effect already.
 
Scott

[Edited: forgot the smiley!]


----------

